# David Charlesworth



## Alf (21 Sep 2011)

From the PWW editor's blog, I discover well-known bearded guru and UKWS member, David Charlesworth has been hospitalised with pneumonia. Just wanted to wish him well really, and hope he's better very soon. Anyone have any more recent info on how he's fairing?


----------



## mickthetree (21 Sep 2011)

I second your best wishes. I was, as it happens going to take one of his books to bed this evening.

Get well soon.


----------



## Harbo (21 Sep 2011)

That's sad to hear - yes get well soon.

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Sep 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope it's not too serious and that he's up and about again soon.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## custard (21 Sep 2011)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Waka (21 Sep 2011)

Lets hope he gets well soon.


----------



## SurreyHills (21 Sep 2011)

Wish him and speedy and full recovery.


----------



## cam (21 Sep 2011)

Saw that myself...good luck and best wishes


----------



## jimi43 (21 Sep 2011)

Best wishes David...I want to see those feather shavings flying again!

Jimi


----------



## dunbarhamlin (22 Sep 2011)

Yikes. Get better quick.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Sep 2011)

Serious stuff, hope he's better soon - Rob


----------



## Racers (22 Sep 2011)

Get well soon David.

Pete


----------



## Fromey (22 Sep 2011)

'Tis the season for respiratory infections. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Sep 2011)

Best Wishes David. Get well soonest. 

John.


----------



## pedder (22 Sep 2011)

David, 

get well soon! I don't know what would anoye me more: being ill or miss WIA, wich I'd love to take part.

Cheers Pedder


----------



## newt (22 Sep 2011)

Yes, get well David.


----------



## Peter T (22 Sep 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## Froggy (23 Sep 2011)

I've had it myself and it's not nice. Get well soon.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Sep 2011)

David,

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Neil


----------



## Escudo (25 Sep 2011)

Sad to hear this news. Lets hope David is on the mend soon.

Tony.


----------



## robcosman (26 Sep 2011)

I am posting this as a friend, David's condition is very serious and he has been hospitalized in Germany for the past two weeks. I spoke to someone close to him this morning and there has been some improvement, not much but at this stage "some" is good. 
As a self employed craftsman I know what a work stoppage like this can do. While recovery is the most important, the reality is David like most of us, needs to work. He derives a part of his income from his royality on books and DVDs. If you have been considering a purchase NOW would be a good time and a great way to show your support. On that note please be aware that online rentals DO NOT pay the author and illegal downloads are killing the DVD business. 

Please keep David and Pat in your prayers.
cheers
Rob Cosman


----------



## Racers (26 Sep 2011)

Hi, Rob

Please let him know we all wish him a speedy recovery, and can you keep us up to date with his progress.


Pete


----------



## Alf (26 Sep 2011)

Rob, thank you so much for the update, and let's hope that some turns into a marked improvement asap.


----------



## DTR (27 Sep 2011)

Get well soon David


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (27 Sep 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Get well soon David.

best wishes
Phil


----------



## SteveB43 (30 Sep 2011)

Get well soon, David


----------



## Beardo16 (30 Sep 2011)

Get well soon David and make sure you rest up when you get out.

I had this last year and was in hospital for some time.

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nigel (30 Sep 2011)

May I add my best wishes and hope you get well soon

Nigel


----------



## robcosman (2 Oct 2011)

Hi Folks, I spoke with David's assistant yesterday and there has been more improvement. While still very sick and in need of hospitalization David is responding. He may be moved back to a hospital in the UK as soon as next Friday. 


Rob


----------



## dedee (2 Oct 2011)

One of our twins came down with pneumonia last winter and although not hospitalised it still frightened the daylights out of us.

I hope David is able to make a full recovery.

Andy


----------



## Shane (2 Oct 2011)

Best wishes and get well soon David


----------



## condeesteso (2 Oct 2011)

Yes David, I have learned a good few tricks from you so I am in your debt, as I doubt you have learned any at all from me. And Jim learned to throw whisper shavings into the air from you too (only slightly annoying, that).
Get well soon.


----------



## daver828 (5 Oct 2011)

I do pray that this week finds David improving and knowing that many are with him in thought and prayer.


----------



## Henning (5 Oct 2011)

Does anyone know if this is indeed the case? http://blog.woodworkingtooltips.com/201 ... r-in-need/
Or can confirm that's the adress of David Charlesworths assistant. 
If it's true i would like to contribute, but i thought it was strange it wasn't mentioned here.


----------



## condeesteso (5 Oct 2011)

O.K. this may be serious. Surely someone here knows family etc - I suspect many of us would help sort this out, but I am uncomfortable about a request for funding on a website.
If this is true and we can help, then time is of of the essence. A Paypal account for donations is offered on the link, to his assistant, John: [email protected] 
Someone who knows what is going on needs to come forward I think. (Chris Bagby, Highland Woodworking seems associated with the appeal too ).


----------



## dunbarhamlin (5 Oct 2011)

Rob C posted that very address to WoodNet (on this thread: http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthread ... er=5616336)
So I'm confident that it's valid.

Edit: Rob also mentioned marking the paypal payment as a Gift, so it doesn't have paypal charges deducted.


----------



## condeesteso (5 Oct 2011)

Good enough - have sent a few bob... I think the 'buy a DVD' etc is not a great way - eventually the few percent gets there.

Just think about it - a few quid from a few hundred of us??

EDIT NOTE: the recipient is showing 'unregistered', but the funds are so far unclaimed. Also, mark the payment as 'gift' then Paypal does not deduct the rather high Paypal fees.


----------



## robcosman (6 Oct 2011)

Completely legit! John is taking care of things while David and Pat are in Germany. You can call Davids contact number found oni his website www.davidcharlesworth.com and speak to John. When we decided to do this I was in a rush to fly to the WIA in Cincinnati and since David did not have a paypal account we decided to use Johns. John and Pat text back and forth but he usually waits to hear from her so as not to pester. Here is the latest news that I posted on some of the other forums this evening;

"Hi Folks, Pat said in an email today that David ate a bit of food. He is confused and very weak but showing some improvement. The hospital in Munich is working to get him transferred to a hospital closer to his home in England. He is breathing on his own but still needs oxygen however this is a big improvement over last week. He will need to be hospitalized for sometime yet however his condition is looking up. Thanks for your support. More as it comes.
www.davidcharlesworth.com 
Rob "

The idea of buy his books or dvds direct was to channel the funds directly to David as opposed to a retailer. I would like to see the response pick up, as of yesterday it had not been much. There have been a few donations in the past couple of days so that is nice to see. As someone said earlier if a lot of us just sent a little it could make a major difference for Pat and David. 

cheers
Rob


----------



## AndrewG (10 Oct 2011)

Perhaps someone could promote this post onto the main woodworking section, and add a link to the woodcraft blog that seems to have the most up to date info on his condition. I think more people would like to be aware - tried to myself but I don't have the permissions to add links.

Having learned this sad news on Ron Hock's Blog - it seemed a pity that I could find mention only on US sites until I came and specifically searched this site and found many of your good wishes here. Perhaps we should be a bit less 'British' and reserved about showing how much we appreciate having David within our community - I have never met him but his books and articles make me feel I know him and owe him a debt of gratitude for the knowledge he shared.


----------



## robcosman (11 Oct 2011)

HI FOlks, great news on the CHarlesworth front. David was moved out of ICU today to a normal ward. They are trying to arrange transport to a UK hospital on wednesday. I spoke to John this morning and orders for his books and DVDs have been fast and furious! Great to see this kind of support being poured out. Good on you!

Pat and David are most appreciative.
cheers
Rob


----------



## Fromey (11 Oct 2011)

In all seriousness, he would do better staying in a German hospital rather than moving to an NHS hospital.

Good to hear he's improving. It's probably been said before, but how old is David? This is normally not so serious an infection unless in the very young or elderly. I'm figuring he must be in the latter group.


----------



## Jacob (11 Oct 2011)

Fromey":l4k5c5uv said:


> In all seriousness, he would do better staying in a German hospital rather than moving to an NHS hospital.


Oh I dunno. NHS gets knocked a bit to much IMHO. Our experience has been first rate, especially with major events.
Either way he'll be getting top class treatment thanks to the NHS and reciprocal EU health care arrangements, free of charge - unless he's well off and paying for it privately.


----------



## Routermonster (11 Oct 2011)

Glad to hear David's improving and will soon be back nearer home.

I agree with Jacob about the NHS. When I was in the BRI I was looked after very well in the ICU, and - with very few exceptions - by the surgical team and the nursing staff. I'm alive today thanks to them.

Anyway David - get well soon!

Les


----------



## robcosman (12 Oct 2011)

Hi Folks, spoke to John this afternoon, they had David up walking for the first time today. Weak as you can well imagine but this is all part of the road to recovery. The intent was to air ambulance him back to UK today but the doctors want him to be more mobile before this happens. Support has been great, they have had to order more books from the publishers, allways a good sign. cheers
Rob


----------



## woodbloke (13 Oct 2011)

Jacob":33kf7mao said:


> Fromey":33kf7mao said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness, he would do better staying in a German hospital rather than moving to an NHS hospital.
> ...


I have to agree with Jacob yet again...I've had the same experiences with the NHS. When your back's against the wall, they deliver...free & gratis :wink: - Rob


----------

